# Selling Part of my Garden



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey :wave:

Does anyone know how I can go about selling part of my garden? I have a mortgage on my property but I would like to sell some of the garden - do I need permission from my mortgage provider to do this?

It's just an idea at the minute so I don't want to make it to official by phoning up etc but if anyone has any advice I would appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

The garden you sell will need to be transfered to the new owner, at the moment presumably it will come under the deeds of your house, on which your lender will have the first charge, they will need to agree to you selling the land, they will need to get a valuer to value the property with/without the land, providing they still have sufficient equity there should not be a problem, but solictors fees could be £500 + valuers could be anothe £200?


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

/\/\/\ Thanks :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Are you selling the land to a prospective builder. If so you'll obviously want to get planning permission to gain the maximum price. Land may not get planning permission and obviously then the land would not command the same price.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Are you selling the land to a prospective builder. If so you'll obviously want to get planning permission to gain the maximum price. Land may not get planning permission and obviously then the land would not command the same price.


No buyer yet as only a bit of an 'off-the-cuff' idea


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

you would be better getting planning and selling the whole lot as one then you will not pay any capital gains !


----------

